# The coolest thing you will see all day.



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

http://esrlabs.com/android-transporter/

You're welcome.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Programmatically that's impressive!


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome! I wonder if there will be beta testing and how that will work with other devices besides a smart phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Their chosen demo presentation doesn't strike most users as overly useful. I know it can eventually allow streaming to bigger devices like TV or PC, but showing a Nexus to another Nexus kind of makes one say "Neat, but when will I ever do that?"


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

yarly said:


> Their chosen demo presentation doesn't strike most users as overly useful. I know it can eventually allow streaming to bigger devices like TV or PC, but showing a Nexus to another Nexus kind of makes one say "Neat, but when will I ever do that?"


Real world example:

Playing Mario Cart 64 on my Galaxy Nexus, viewing it on the Nexus 7


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Not the coolest thing I've seen today. (That goes to ICS on my Xyboard)

That's kinda cool, and would be really awesome if you could send to more devices at once. Imagine synced video playback.


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

If you check out their site further you will see them stream to a raspberry pi hooked up to a flat screen. So the possibilities are there. They also said that it will be compatible with miracast in the future when the standards are decided upon.

http://esrlabs.com/android-transporter-on-the-raspberry-pi/


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

yarly said:


> Their chosen demo presentation doesn't strike most users as overly useful. I know it can eventually allow streaming to bigger devices like TV or PC, but showing a Nexus to another Nexus kind of makes one say "Neat, but when will I ever do that?"


pretty much. But non the less bad ass!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

I just got a Raspberry Pi. I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

So, if I'm reading this correctly, it means that the Galaxy Nexus could be made Miracast compliant? This would be huge since I'm really interested in using Miracast in my house.

Only thing I haven't seen is whether any old laptop could be made Miracast compliant with the right software or maybe with some kind of USB dongle. Anyone know? I have a year old Acer Netbook and my wife has a 1.5 year old HP laptop that I would love to use with Miracast.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ohhhh boy. Galaxy nexus controller, Nexus 10 screen.... wooooop


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

yarly said:


> Their chosen demo presentation doesn't strike most users as overly useful. I know it can eventually allow streaming to bigger devices like TV or PC, but showing a Nexus to another Nexus kind of makes one say "Neat, but when will I ever do that?"


Most of your post doesn't strike most users as a positive feedback. Rather it reflects the negativity of a depressed person. Matter of fact... I see the majority of your post as a person who looks at a glass half empty. Its getting old kid.

Why not give praise to the next level of this kind of engineering? Its practically the first of its kind in its own category. I think its amazing and can be extremely useful. I can see myself using this a lot as a boss at my job.

I think of it like the UCCW app. People thought of it as another clock making app till other creative people came in and looked at it from an entirely different angle and produce some remarkable widgets.

Lighten up.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Most of your post doesn't strike most users as a positive feedback. Rather it reflects the negativity of a depressed person. Matter of fact... I see the majority of your post as a person who looks at a glass half empty. Its getting old kid.
> 
> Why not give praise to the next level of this kind of engineering? Its practically the first of its kind in its own category. I think its amazing and can be extremely useful. I can see myself using this a lot as a boss at my job.
> 
> ...


Bleh, rootz has to many of these politically correct therapist types. He stated his opinion regarding the topic (which I completely agree with). That is all.

good day.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Bleh, rootz has to many of these politically correct therapist types. He stated his opinion regarding the topic (which I completely agree with). That is all.
> 
> good day.


Whatever you say kid.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Whatever you say kid.


I'm sorry you get so butthurt over constructive criticism that didn't even say the project was a bust, just their chosen method of demoing. Being a software developer myself and hacking around on my own little side projects for fun at times, I think it's perfectly fine to say that it's not very impressive to mirror screens on two Android devices as a demo. You wouldn't impress many venture capitalists or general investors with that either until it was shown to work on a larger device like a TV. Now, if they had of shown it working on a TV from Android, that would be much more useful and interesting. These guys are a company too, making money, not some individual hacker that's doing it for fun like say someone that makes a ROM.

Also, I'm 28 and not a kid







. Pretty sure chopper is also not one either. You're welcome to leave the forum though if my comments bother you so much though.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

chopper the dog said:


> Bleh, rootz has to many of these politically correct therapist types. He stated his opinion regarding the topic (which I completely agree with). That is all.
> 
> good day.


Well said.

Crack Flashed From Recovery


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> Whatever you say kid.


Perfect. you're the one that went all Dr. Phil on him and you come back with a Jerry Springer response. *golf clap*

good day.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone else here besides me like bacon?

Oh yeah, I see that the devs are waiting to make the app Miracast compatible, but wasn't that one of the new features that was announced for Android 4.2?


----------

